# How much time for invoice billing?



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

Im wondering how many days do you give commercial accounts to pay there bill. I have always given customers 14 days to pay there bill from the time they recieve there invoice. Im curious to know how others do it as i never seem to get paid on time by 50% of my customers.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

we always allow 30 days


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

All comercial accounts get 30 days, most pay in 30 to 45, some seem to think I am a bank and wait 60.


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

30 days seems fair which is why i always put 14 days on the invoice because typically id be waiting 30 anyway. Like you said we are not a bank and well it costs me $$ everytime i start the truck so waiting more than 30 days isnt much of an option for me.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine is 14 days and most pay within that. I have a few larger ones that dictate when they pay. One is 30 days and another is 45 days.


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

I speak to them before the contract is signed. I bill within 48 hours, and expect payment within 14 days.
I too have some large accounts that dictate when they pay, however that is agreed upon upfront. 
I have a 4 accounts that demand a bill within 24 hours and pay within 48 because they want no "mystery bills" showing up two weeks after an event. Those are my best accounts, they never complain or question an invoice. I have tried to implement that with every account, and have found most appreciate it, and never fall too far behind that way. Of course Wal Mart etc... make you wait, but that is a whole different story


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I bill all clients after each event

All inovices are"Due on Rec"

Turn-around is anywhere from 15-60 days depending on account.


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

It never seems to matter when its supposed to be paid. People seem to make up there own timeframe. I would love to see how people who work there 9 to 5 office jobs would like it if there boss payed them when he felt like it.


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

I bill twice a month. 15th and the 30th. I have 10 days on the terms, most pay within that


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

I have never heard of a commercial account paying before 30 days unless a discount is given for prompt payment.

Municipal contract we have always pays within 10 days for a 4% discount. But all others are 30, 60 and beyond. 


I am assuming the fast turnaround like 10-15 days must be residential.

I think most people think in terms of paying at 30 days. I don't know how you would enforce payment in 15 days or less, I think it would irk me to get phoned over a bill on the 16th day.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Most of our contracts pay in 30, other 45, a couple 60s. So most commercials go...........

Before Lowes got sucked up by the national S**M B**S, they paid SUPER FAST, Pcard with 2-3 days of invoice, very nice to have.


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

DUE UPON RECIEPT I'm not a financial and loan company I bill monthly and I expect to be paid when they recieve their bill. My customers are real good at paying I never got into the habit of letting them dictate when they want to pay me.I provide good service, i'm on time and if they want service they will pay in a timely matter or get a shovel and do it themselves


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

I would never bill 30 days for commercial accounts. That's a lot of snow plowing and not getting paid. Two weeks is even pushing it. There is no excuse for businesses not paying within 5 business days after service is performed. They have people on staff that write checks. If it goes one week unpaid after due date, I'd stop plowing until they pay. 30 days gets into certified mail status. Bottom line, pay your damn bill. 


Bill accurately.
Get paid on time.
Pay your bills early to get the discounts.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

They may have people on staff to write checks ,but if there policy is to send it out in 30-45 days nothing you can do other then not plow or drop them.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

Creagers Lawns;1122325 said:


> DUE UPON RECIEPT I'm not a financial and loan company I bill monthly and I expect to be paid when they recieve their bill. My customers are real good at paying I never got into the habit of letting them dictate when they want to pay me.I provide good service, i'm on time and if they want service they will pay in a timely matter or get a shovel and do it themselves


same way i do it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Due upon receipt. My alarm company has that, and it goes right to the bottom of the pile.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

grandview;1249966 said:


> Due upon receipt. My alarm company has that, and it goes right to the bottom of the pile.


all bills go 2 the bottom


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I am going to add due date for residentials. Most are pretty good but its due at time of service, just nice enough to give them a few days so I can calculate the tax (landscaping work).
Commercials-they're probably used to net 30. They can pay at time of service. I would add charges for more time, jeez 45 days of plowing and no income-cash flow needs bigger buffer.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

I would like to know why the norm in this industry is to wait so long to get paid. When I pay for fuel, it's right away. When my guys work, they want paid quickly. When I need repairs on trucks, they get paid before I get my vehicle. When I need salt, they get their money too. Why should we wait 30, 45, 60 days to get paid? I just don't understand that mentallity. With this Winter, it's snowing A LOT. Why should we sit on money owed to us? My invoices state late fees after 15 days. Service stops after 30 days of non payment from invoice date. I don't wait 15 days to remove the snow. Why should I wait so long to get paid? I look at it like this. I'm simply an employee just like every other person working in that commercial building. They get paid every week or two weeks. If they can cut them a check, why am I to wait 30 to 45 days?  Think about it. But no matter how you cut it, you get paid when they feel like it. Times are tough.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I guess this is one time I would recommend explaining to the customer the Plowing business.
I would not wait that long. I would definitly have a retainer payed at the begining of the season, a minimum amount that I get even if no snow flies. They draw from this through the season. That way you just wait toward end of season. If its bad season then a mid-season retainer that can be refunded if no snow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you have to run to the post office everyday to see if there is a check there,your going to be in trouble if something unexpected happens.You should be able to carry yourself whether your paid in full each month or not.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Plowing is billed after every storm. Mowing is billed monthly. 30 days for payment on either service.


----------



## crewtracker (Nov 29, 2010)

*Collapse Invoicing Time*

To have accurate invoices, To collapse your invoicing time and Receive payment quicker-- you need to make sure you are collecting data in real-time so that once the storm is over, your invoices are ready to go out.

To gather data in real-time inexpensively- use a software that does not require you to buy any additional hardware and integrates seamlessly with QuickBooks™. I would suggest checking out our IVR program. It works on any cell phone and gathers data your company needs to create accurate invoices: weather conditions, site conditions, surface temperature, ambient temperature, depth of snow, start time, completion time, etc.

What also cuts down on invoicing time is that you can allow your clients to see your progress on our unique web portal; that way they don't have to question when you were on site because they saw your progress in real-time. Once the winter event is over, your invoices are immediately ready to go out!

It creates a higher level of trust and your clients know that your invoices are correct.

Increase efficiency in material usage, routing and dispatching, invoices, and profit and loss reports.

NO HANDWRITTEN PAPERWORK with CrewTracker Software™!

New for this summer- new lawn reports that enable you to have the same success with CrewTracker Software™*in the summer time as you do in the winter time.

CrewTracker Software™
877-427-4047
[email protected]

Like us on Facebook, follow us on twitter @crewtrackersnow , and view our videos www.youtube.com/crewtrackersoftware


----------



## 97silverado (Feb 21, 2011)

I am new to the business. This is my first year. I only have a few jobs which is good for getting my name out there in November when most people are contracted. So far I have great customers. I have never discussed payment details with any, One of my residential which is fairly large puts a check in my hand sometime before I'm halfway done. Another sends it out with or without invoice that day. My one commercial account pays around noon when they get the bill at 8 when I drop it off. I may be fortunate and have awesome customers. I hope I never have any billing problems.


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

i am in a ****** spot hear i plow the shop for my boss its about 250 a pass so its been 3 months i have not gotten payed for anything yet its about 4500 he oos me so i had a job interview yesterday i think i got the job at a different company before every storm he calls me telling me dont worry i will pay you but still nothing i dont know what to do other then just not show up ... i have sat him down 3 times already trying to get him to write me a check anyone got any ideas ?


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Take him to court.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Make up some hard luck story fast and write him a receipt with the balance due if he can't pay you all , but get something. Then if he fails to pay the rest do the above suggestion.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

14 days is what is in my contracts and it goes in the mail box or doors right then and there after i get done with there driveway and sidewalks. most pay with in that but if its with in 30 days then i dont tack on late fees


----------



## Plow_Goddess (Mar 9, 2011)

Our contracts say they will be invoiced on the first of the month and are net 14 days. Most pay within the 14 and the rest pay within 20.


----------

